# אהב את החיים, אהבת חיים



## jendubz

Can someone help me?  

What do these translate to?

אהב את החיים 
אהבת חיים 

Thank you very much!


----------



## jdotjdot89

They could mean a number of related things--it's hard to tell because the vowels are missing, which would add meaning.  Do you have the context of these phrases?

The first one means either "he loves life" or "he loved life."
The second phrase can mean "a (female) lover of live," "she loves life," "you loved life" (though the last one would be grammatically incorrect, or other phrases along that same vein.


----------



## jendubz

I would like to say "Love Life".  As a command.

Can you help?


----------



## RaLo18

E'hov et ha'khayim - אהוב את החיים


----------



## jendubz

RaLo18 said:


> E'hov et ha'khayim - אהוב את החיים


 
Thank you.  That looks very familiar to what I posted. Is that "Love Life" or "Love of Life"?


----------



## jdotjdot89

That reads "Love life," directed at a male.


----------



## jendubz

jdotjdot89 said:


> That reads "Love life," directed at a male.


 
So I'm guessing that this would be female?

אהב את החיים

Would male be correct if I want it to be a command?


----------



## Flaminius

RaLo18 said:


> E'hov et ha'khayim - אהוב את החיים


The niqqudized imperative male singular is אֶהַב.  Is the _patach_ here read [o]?

*jendubz*, a command for a female should include אַהֲבִי (_ahavi_).


----------



## jendubz

Flaminius said:


> The niqqudized imperative male singular is אֶהַב. Is the _patach_ here read [o]?
> 
> *jendubz*, a command for a female should include אַהֲבִי (_ahavi_).


 
What if I want it to be gender neutral?


----------



## Flaminius

I think אֶהַב is already gender-neutral.  The female form is used when the order is never directed for a male.


----------



## jdotjdot89

Yes, for gender-neutral you would generally use the male form.  There is no strictly gender-neutral form.


----------



## jendubz

Ok.  
So this is male: 
אהוב את החיים 

And this is female:
אהב את החיים


----------



## jdotjdot89

Male is correct.

Female is אהבי את החיים


----------

